
VINEBOX (YC W16) Lets You Try New Premium Wines, by the Glass - tedmiston
https://blog.ycombinator.com/vinebox-yc-w16-lets-you-try-new-premium-wines-by-the-glass
======
tedmiston
It's interesting to see YC investing in a subscription-based food/drink
business years after that wave has peaked in popularity. It would seem there
must be something special that I'm overlooking here.

Perhaps technology involved in the glass tubes or IP related to single
servings of wine. Maybe it's just the relationships and the idea of cutting
out middleman from vineyard to glass.

